# Idiotic Driver Stories



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Speaking of idiot drivers, I just got a call from the Police this morning about a complaint against my car. The guy said it was policy for them to call me and inform me of the complaint. He also agreed that some people just dont understand the rules of the road. It was from the driver of an SUV that on January 8th tried to pass me on a left hand turn, and complained that I didnt let them pass and get in front of me. I think he was just as mind boggled about her driving knowledge as I was...........


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Speaking of idiot drivers, I just got a call from the Police this morning about a complaint against my car. The guy said it was policy for them to call me and inform me of the complaint. He also agreed that some people just dont understand the rules of the road. It was from the driver of an SUV that on January 8th tried to pass me on a left hand turn, and complained that I didnt let them pass and get in front of me. I think he was just as mind boggled about her driving knowledge as I was...........


I can't even begin to comprehend how someone could even think for a second that you were at fault there. Wow.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Believe me I am still shocked she would call them. Yesterday I figured humans were just careless behind the wheel. Today I am scared of what they are really capable of behind the wheel...........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's mine:

On my way to work, traffic is heavy. So heavy that the block in front of me is right full of vehicles. Myself and 2 other lanes are forced to stay at the light even though it's green so not to block the flow of traffic the other way through the intersection. Needless to say it took a few light changes to clear up so I can move up. Prior to finally moving, the second green light or so, some lady gets out of her car 5 cars behind me walks up to me swearing and banging on the side of my car telling me to f'n go already. Needless to say she was nearly bawling when I was verbally done with her.

1) Don't touch my car
2) Leave a little early if you have a friggin' meeting.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Was she old and senile or young and stoopid?..............


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Was she old and senile or young and stoopid?..............


Middle age and clueless! :smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 2. First one is me, being a dumbass not knowing the speed limit on a road i didn't know, put my car in the ditch speeding after coming up to a hidden ninety degree turn with no sign before it. Second story is a snowplow who came out of a dirt road onto the main road i was on, the dirt road on the left of me. He doesn't bother to stop and pulls out, the side part of the slow crosses the yellow line, I jerk the wheel over to avoid it cutting my head off. Ugh.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I know a guy is blind and drive like a total carnage
we keep on telling him,but he is olso def....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tonight I was passed at a stop sign by a guy driving without his lights on. Since we are getting lots of snow, lets have a moment of silence for his enevitable doom............


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a lady pretty much do the same to me Jeff , traffic was stopped ahead so I didn't want to get into the intersection and block it so I stopped . Lady behind me in a SUV starts laying on her horn and of course the light did turn red and the traffic had not moved so had I moved I would have been blocking it . 
I got out of my car and went back to her and said " can't you see WTF is going on up ahead ? , I do not want to block an intersection...the traffic is not moving " . Of course she starts with ..."oh I'm sorry , I'm sorry " . Told her to pay more attention up ahead then just looking at the bumber on the car in front and to lay off the F&%#ing horn !!

People simply do not look or study what is going on up ahead they are just totally focused on the vehical in front of them that is never going as fast as it should be .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Tonight I was passed at a stop sign by a guy driving without his lights on. Since we are getting lots of snow, lets have a moment of silence for his enevitable doom............


I see people in bad visabilty with no lights on or just their friggin parking lights on !! Worse that that people seem willing to risk passing in fog or poor visability conditions risking their lives and that of others . I'd love to grab one these A-holes and bitch slap them around some :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I travel into Toronto using the Go Train. The platform gives you a box seat view of Hwy 401, all ten lanes plus on and off ramps. I was watching hundreds of vehicles crawling along at 15-20 klicks at most. This about 15km before you reach the city line at the Rouge River. For a few seconds I thought, "My gawd, what a bunch of...."


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> People simply do not look or study what is going on up ahead they are just totally focused on the vehical in front of them that is never going as fast as it should be .


Absolutely, I'm always paying attention to at least 3 vehicles in front of me.

That also goes for the idiot behind me, I usually stop 5-6 car lengths behind the vehicle in front of me on icey roads. That way when the idiot that comes barelling up behind doesn't look like he's going to stop in time I slowly pull ahead. It's literally saved my rearend at least a half dozen times over the last few years. It's hard to believe those big 4x4s don't stop any better on glare ice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

That kind of aggression at lights was de rigueur when I lived in down town Toronto. Drove me nuts. Intersections were always getting blocked by people who moved through them without waiting for a space on the other side. And if you waited inevitably the guy in the other lane next to you would break two laws in one go: 1) he'd change lanes in the middle of the intersection to get in front of you; and 2) he'd promptly proceed to block the lane when the light changed to red.

It always amazed me that the self centered driving habits of other people really only exacerbated the grid lock situation down town. If people would ensure the intersections stayed clear, sure you wouldn't inch along quite as fast, but when the lights did change you'd move through smoothly and with far less stress.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Then there is always the ones in multi lane traffic weaving and passing only to be stopped at the next light and then off they go again only to have it happen again . They do sometimes gain a few car lengths....so much wasted effort and an act of stupidity but I'm sure they get where they are going much faster


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Today I saw a Honda Fit in the ditch with the dealer plate hanging from the rear wiper, less than 200m from the dealership.
> 
> Shortest test drive ever.


1) When I was going to university, I worked at a GM car dealership, which was right next door to a Chrysler joint. Somebody bought used Covette from the Chrysler dealership, drove for about an hour (from Surrey to Chilliwack for westcoasters), and the car stopped running. So, it was towed back to the Chrysler dealership for the mechanics to have a look at. They couldn't figure it out, so they sent it over to us....... yup, he had run out of gas.

2) taxi driver turned left head-on into my wife (who happened to be driving my car) who was going straight through a green. The cabbie tried to somehow claim that my wife (the one going straight) had turned into him. Fortunately, there was an off-duty cop watching the accident from a coffee shop, and all of the mess on the road from my written-off car made it pretty clear who turned in front of who. Fortunately no one was hurt, but I wanted to hunt down that asshole of a cabbie and change that statistic.

3) today, some idiot was trying to make a u-turn on a fairly major road, but didn't have enough room to do it, so pulled further right to block both lanes while waiting for oncoming traffic to clear. The horns, they were a-plenty.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

On my last visit to Vancouver I found it was pretty much a rule you waited for 2 or 3 cars to go through the intersection after the light turned red . If you didn't there was a good chance you would be broad-sided kqoct


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Speaking of idiot drivers, I just got a call from the Police this morning about a complaint against my car. The guy said it was policy for them to call me and inform me of the complaint. He also agreed that some people just dont understand the rules of the road. It was from the driver of an SUV that on January 8th tried to pass me on a left hand turn, and complained that I didnt let them pass and get in front of me. I think he was just as mind boggled about her driving knowledge as I was...........


strangely enough, in ontario, YOU would be at fault. if there were an accident, she would likely also be charged (with reckless driving). the yellow line in ontario has no force in law. 

as to stupid drivers, i drive for a living, so i could go on for hours. i'll relay a story told to me by a texas highway patrolman at a cafe: he pulled a woman over for cutting off a big-rig in a very aggressive manner. when he asked her what the heck she was thinking, her reply was, "well, he's got 18 wheels, so he can stop faster." the officer told me he wished there was a law against stupidity.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Today I saw a Honda Fit in the ditch with the dealer plate hanging from the rear wiper, less than 200m from the dealership.
> 
> Shortest test drive ever.
> 
> I've seen many folks with poorly tied items on the roof of their car, my favourite was four people hanging on to a canoe at 80 km/h. It didn't take long for that canoe to turn into ditch litter.


Scratch and dent sale maybe?


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

suttree said:


> strangely enough, in ontario, YOU would be at fault. if there were an accident, she would likely also be charged (with reckless driving). the yellow line in ontario has no force in law.
> 
> as to stupid drivers, i drive for a living, so i could go on for hours. i'll relay a story told to me by a texas highway patrolman at a cafe: he pulled a woman over for cutting off a big-rig in a very aggressive manner. when he asked her what the heck she was thinking, her reply was, "well, he's got 18 wheels, so he can stop faster." the officer told me he wished there was a law against stupidity.


I know exactly what you mean I drive a truck also and have seen pretty stupid people do really stupid things just to get in front of a truck just so they can jump on the brakes and turn into Timmy's


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

rebeldog said:


> I know exactly what you mean I drive a truck also and have seen pretty stupid people do really stupid things just to get in front of a truck just so they can jump on the brakes and turn into Timmy's


ahhh one of my two favourite pet peeves. i love people who do that. makes me wish there was a whole lot MORE metal in between us. my other favourite is people who's cars apparently have one speed. they do 70 in a 50 zone in town, then they get on the higway and keep going 70.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes but it's not just horiffic driving itself, but the total lack of common courtesy and common sense. "Hey I can't get any further cause the light is red, but I'm not going to let you turn right into my lane" (and traffic is backed up a mile behind me) or even better when you do let someone go the asshat behind you lays on the horn! Arrrgh!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What's the shortest time you were ever able to make a great reasoned decision in?

Well, consider that at the typical speed of contemporary traffic, the vast number of drivers are often left with less than a half second to make most of their decisions. We'll ignore for the moment that they did not observe a known best practice and arrange to *provide* themselves with more decision-making time, but simply assume for argument's sake that they find themselves in a situation where they need to make a snap decision. Will a half-second afford them the latitude to be considerate, broad in their reasoning, take the big picture into account, etc.? Not bloody likely.

Now, I won't excuse all drivers, since good judgment is generally in short supply and there are a great many, I'm sure, who could not make a good and civil decision about what to do on the road if they had all day to think about it, and three life-lines they could call for guidance. But, factoring those folks out, I think a lot of folks make stupid decisions on the road because speed and time (again, something they could arrange to alter) obliges them to deal with less information than they really ought to.

This may well be why drivers of elevated vehicles, like SUVs and minivans can often strike us as such dickheads. Elevated driver seating changes one's appreciation of time, making speeds seem slower than they really are. Of course, if you're driving faster than you think you are, then you're leaving yourself even less time to make the decisions you need to. Hence, a pattern of disproportionately stupider driver behaviour from SUV drivers. Or so my theory goes.

I'm confident that I've been an idiot driver to a great many other people when in unfamiliar places with bad signage, and I find myself panicking to get into this lane or make that turn with precious little notice to others. Happily, I do not drive aggressively and am decidedly not one of those folks who cuts across lanes without signalling, only to end up at the same red light as others, but one car-length ahead.

My pet theory on driver rudeness is that as the average length of daily commute increases (whether by time and/or distance), the degree of individual driver impatience and resentment increases. Impatience leads to shallow snap decisions, and resentment leads to biased decisions. The shame of it is that such qualities are often contagious on the road.

I will note that as major urban centres sprawl out more, and require longer and longer commutes to do *anything* (shop, get educated, see your friends, pick up kids, go to dinner, etc.), the degree of impatience and general resentment has elevated. Toronto actually used to be considered a more civil place to drive than Montreal. Not any more. Montreal drivers are twitchy, but Toronto drivers are all too often just plain rude.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

suttree said:


> ahhh one of my two favourite pet peeves. i love people who do that. makes me wish there was a whole lot MORE metal in between us. my other favourite is people who's cars apparently have one speed. they do 70 in a 50 zone in town, then they get on the higway and keep going 70.


Wishful thinkin but there is far to much paperwork involved. Hey but don't forget about stupid of stupid I seen a mother once on I-96 in Mich. doin 70M/Hr breast feeding her baby behind the steering wheel, just image what would happen if she had make a quick decision.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

rebeldog said:


> Wishful thinkin but there is far to much paperwork involved. Hey but don't forget about stupid of stupid I seen a mother once on I-96 in Mich. doin 70M/Hr breast feeding her baby behind the steering wheel, just image what would happen if she had make a quick decision.


Wow. Anyone who's ever had the airbag deploy when they were in the drivers seat knows what that feels like. Tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Dont forget about the pedestrians.I cant tell you how many times ive been almost run over at a stop sign or from someone who was backing out without looking in their mirror.Then again i dont drive and use common sense when crossing the street.I would rather walk or use a bike to get around,too many inconsiderate drivers on the road who dont respect pedestrians right of way,not to mention how little respect they have for their fellow motorists.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

rebeldog said:


> Wishful thinkin but there is far to much paperwork involved. Hey but don't forget about stupid of stupid I seen a mother once on I-96 in Mich. doin 70M/Hr breast feeding her baby behind the steering wheel, just image what would happen if she had make a quick decision.


i saw a woman driving a schneider national truck (yes, a big rig) in ohio in the summer, *painting her toenails and talking on her cellphone* whilst doing 55 on the I75


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

suttree said:


> i saw a woman driving a schneider national truck (yes, a big rig) in ohio in the summer, *painting her toenails and talking on her cellphone* whilst doing 55 on the I75


What's arong with that? you know we women can multitask!!! 9kkhhd



p.s we need a ducking smilie!


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

suttree said:


> i saw a woman driving a schneider national truck (yes, a big rig) in ohio in the summer, *painting her toenails and talking on her cellphone* whilst doing 55 on the I75


yes but the name on the side of the truck says it all doesn't it?


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What's arong with that? you know we women can multitask!!! 9kkhhd
> 
> 
> 
> p.s we need a ducking smilie!


That would be selective multitasking


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

My favorite is when people have a hard time getting moving in the snow (can't get traction) and they decide that the best solution is to just keep giving it more and more gas. 

I pass them, just nudging the gas pedal, and I laugh at them as they spin, spin, spin. They just don't ever seem to realize that it's not working.

I think that that's the definition of stupidity. Knowing something isn't working and continuing to try it anyway. Like walking into a brick wall over and over, refusing to go around


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

sgiven said:


> My favorite is when people have a hard time getting moving in the snow (can't get traction) and they decide that the best solution is to just keep giving it more and more gas.
> 
> I pass them, just nudging the gas pedal, and I laugh at them as they spin, spin, spin. They just don't ever seem to realize that it's not working.
> 
> I think that that's the definition of stupidity. Knowing something isn't working and continuing to try it anyway. Like walking into a brick wall over and over, refusing to go around



I see that a lot too......clueless


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

this post reminded me of the time I got a call from a local politician asking 
the we not travel up a certain road in our county....since one of his constituents had complained...that we were traveling up "their" road and they wanted us to stop using "their "road....

they had taken my wifes plate number and given it to the councel member...
who then called the police to get our address and phone number so he could address his constiuents complaint....

I was floored....they hadnt complained about us speeding or doing anything illegal but just didnt want us to drive up this county road...

My wife had 3 possible routes she could use to go to work each morning...
but this particular one was the shortest mileage wise...and way gas prices were.....of course she took the shortest route....which was a gravel road...that someone had the gall to think they should be able to control'
who used the road.....

I then asked the councel member....who was the person complaining.....and he said I cant tell you that since it would be an invasion of their privacy....

I lost it at this point....
and said so its okay to invade my privacy....and waste my time....with such nonsence and I said to the councel member...are you for real....????

he said I'm just trying to serve my constituents and address their complaint...
so will you please ask your wife to stop driving up this road.....?

I said absolutely not...."this is a public road...".and said instead this will now become my main route as well....

when my wife got home she couldnt believe someone had complained about her driving on "their" road....and was freaked out...
and from that day on she has driven another route since she feels that some 
crazy hillbilly will be out there pitching rocks or who knows what at her car....

on the other hand....I drive this road every time I need to go that direction...just out of spite....

I was tempted to call a lawyer and draw up a formal complaint against the councel member.....and the township.....and the police for giving out my address and phone number ....

man we live in a freaky world...

keep on jammin
Auger


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I told about one last February.
A pickup decided he could turn left before I got to the intersection.
Dry roads, no glare, no excuses.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sgiven said:


> My favorite is when people have a hard time getting moving in the snow (can't get traction) and they decide that the best solution is to just keep giving it more and more gas.
> 
> I pass them, just nudging the gas pedal, and I laugh at them as they spin, spin, spin. They just don't ever seem to realize that it's not working.
> 
> I think that that's the definition of stupidity. Knowing something isn't working and continuing to try it anyway. Like walking into a brick wall over and over, refusing to go around


There is an art to driving in winter conditions, and not all folks have mastered it, or even realized that it might exist. I remember when we moved to Victoria from Edmonton in 1985, watching a live newscast from Vancouver. They had received what most places in Canada would call a "light dusting", but which provoked catastrophe there. As the reporter was talking into the camera, you could see behind him/her cars slamming on their brakes and skidding at least 100yds and hitting the cars already piled up. We're not talking lightening fast reflexes here. This was an accident you could pretty well write up...long hand...and stop to sharpen the pencil...between the time the drivers would hit their brakes and the point where they collided with the vehicle in front of them. Apparently, the concept of brake-pumping had not reached the lower mainland.

That being said, when we anticipate icy conditions, the first thing I do when I leave the house in the morning is deliberately put myself into a skid before I hit the main road. I want the "memory" of how to steer out of one to be instantly available in my hands and feet, and not have to be dredged up from my brain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There is an art to driving in winter conditions, and not all folks have mastered it, or even realized that it might exist. <snip>
> That being said, when we anticipate icy conditions, the first thing I do when I leave the house in the morning is deliberately put myself into a skid before I hit the main road. I want the "memory" of how to steer out of one to be instantly available in my hands and feet, and not have to be dredged up from my brain.


That's interesting. I'll do something similar: a quick shot of gas so I remember how the vehicle slides. If I can get away with it a hard turn out of the neighbourhood to feel the pull of the tires and practice not over-correcting.

I learned a great deal of good winter driving control as an idiot teenager. What we thought was a good time on a Friday night then, turns out was a decent way to understand how to control a vehicle in the snow. We used to take our cars to the empty Stittsville flea market parking lot on a Friday night when there was snow and we'd have a good old time hauling on parking brakes and doing donuts, slamming on brakes, kicking up snow. I encouraged my wife to take the vehicle to the parking lot at work last year when we had fresh snow and had her do pretty much the same thing. It's good to know how the vehicle reacts and what it feels like to skid and steer out of trouble.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Every morning I pass the same vehicle at approx. the same spot on the same hilly, seldom plowed, gravel road........even though my leave time varies......there he is........driving a minivan with summer tires.........in the ditch, 3 different days........on his side luckily........except for the one morning he was in the middle of the road with his hood up...........whiteshirt, straw hat and cowboy boots........direct from Mexico (mennonite)..........tricked me for a few days as he got another beater van (blue)..........must have really wrecked the other one (burgandy)........he hasn't so much learned to drive in the winter but he is now driving at a snails pace........a bicycle would be quicker...thankfully I only have to drive by him in the morning on this 3km stretch.............and thankfully I have 4wd drive so I can hug my side of the road............6 more weeks....dang


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Paul said:


> I went to skid control school.
> 
> Playing silly bugger in a snowy parking lot is one thing as a teen, but I learned more about driving in my two days at skid school than I ever taught myself.


Skid school should be mandatory. It would have been a better addition to our driver training program in Ontario than graduated licensing if you ask me. My dad did skid school way back in the day and has since passed on a bit of the brake-steer-release knowledge to us, all learned and practiced in the flea market parking lot. 

And I implore you to look up the word bugger before using it so casual. Eww dude. Eww. :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just today, while stopped at a stop sign on a hill, with ice on the street, another car pulled up almost right behind me. What was he thinking? I'm in one spot because I have my foot on the brake--but when I go to put it on the gas, I could move back a bit. Fortunately I didn't slip back too much, even if it would have been his fault. But I have to wonder if these people think at all.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zontar said:


> Just today, while stopped at a stop sign on a hill, with ice on the street, another car pulled up almost right behind me. What was he thinking? I'm in one spot because I have my foot on the brake--but when I go to put it on the gas, I could move back a bit. Fortunately I didn't slip back too much, even if it would have been his fault. But I have to wonder if these people think at all.


When my son was taught in driving school years ago you were supposed to stop far enough back of the car in front so you could just see under the car from over your hood . This was in the event of a rollback as you state and just a good habit to get in .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> A better rule of thumb is to leave enough distance to allow the guy in front of you with poor clutch technique to roll back a bit, or to give you room to bail when someone coming up from behind is late on the brakes.


And to not pull up too close to them anyway. Also keep in mind--people do drive automatic, and how that goes forward in this case varies widely from vehicle to vehicle.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Water They Doing? Ontario driver takes selfie as car sinks into Rideau River


Ontario driver gets that sinking feeling, still manages to snap a photo before rescue from frigid waters




driving.ca




_But how did the car end up here in the first place? A casual search quickly revealed video footage of this same vehicle being driven at speed on the frozen river, sending plumes of snow and ice into the air. CTV is reporting that local cops have charged the driver with dangerous operation of a motor vehicle, a charge which could carry a license suspension if convicted, to say nothing of what may happen to a person’s insurance premiums. 







_


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I went to my buddies place (farm) one night to say hi and he asked for a ride into town so we got back into my minivan. He had a long driveway and there wasn't really any way to turn around so you had to back up for a while. Just as I was telling him I wasn't very good at backing up "SMASH" a horizonal fence post that was sticking out went through the back window of the van.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a good one last week. I was going south on a green on R1; two lanes south and two lanes north. Light traffic. Some idiot in a Carolla or something like that is east bound in the left turn lane of R2 and stopped on a red. He decides to make a u-turn on the red into the southbound traffic on R1 so he can now go west. We all managed to miss him and he had people in the car with him. But WTF.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Water They Doing? Ontario driver takes selfie as car sinks into Rideau River
> 
> 
> Ontario driver gets that sinking feeling, still manages to snap a photo before rescue from frigid waters
> ...



That stupid, vacuous bitch should be charged.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> That stupid, vacuous bitch should be charged.


_CTV is reporting that local cops have charged the driver with dangerous operation of a motor vehicle_


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think this one bugs me the most... kids playing pond hockey as she blows by. If she spun out, those kids would be goners


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I think this one bugs me the most... kids playing pond hockey as she blows by. If she spun out, those kids would be goners
> 
> View attachment 398208


click the link in the news report.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> click the link in the news report.


I think I saw them all... the one where she is out in the middle and there's the guys ice fishing, the one of the woman telling "Doug" to hurry... not much in that one, and the one the kids are playing pond hockey and she blow past in the background. Was there another?? The pond hockey one makes me cringe. The others make me shake my head.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

People try to defy the laws of Physics everyday...myself included. Trying to imagine the maneuverability of a 1 ton+ chunk of plastic and steel at speeds beyond our human speed is difficult. A few wipeouts on a road bike though and it should be a wakeup call. I believe that many of us, under estimate the concentration required for city driving conditions. I've passed off virtually all my driving off to my wife and sons now because I don't believe that I'm a safe driver anymore...not going to wait for some authority to say so. Try to be honest with myself and swallow any pride...sorry for the rant but I thought it's worth sharing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Had a heart-stopping moment this morning. I was driving along some residential streets, observing the speed limit. In front of me, along the way, was a tractor/plow, that I gather was a contractor of some sort, and not a municipal driver, since he didn't appear to be doing anything related to city streets. I was driving down the same street as him, but about 50yds back, to provide a suitable space cushion. At one point, the guy stops, so I do as well; again, a good 50yds back. Then he starts backing up towards me...FAST. I'm thinking he must have seen me and will come to a halt any moment now. But he's getting closer and closer, quickly. I'm stopped but still in Drive, so I have to put the car in reverse, and get enough traction to back up. My tires grab the icy road and I start to move back when the huge loader thing is about 4ft away from the front of my car. I was sure he was about to push the front end of my vehicle into my face.

Moving back quickly, I gave the guy enough space to pull over to the other side of the road, so a collision was avoided. But no lights, signals, beeper, or any other indication of what he was about to do (or NOT do). He drove as if he was the only thing on the street. How do people like that get put in the driver's seat of vehicles so potentially destructive?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Water They Doing? Ontario driver takes selfie as car sinks into Rideau River
> 
> 
> Ontario driver gets that sinking feeling, still manages to snap a photo before rescue from frigid waters
> ...


I suppose she's the temporary owner of a yellow submarine?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

On the way back from Kelowna Nov. 26, I sat for 1.5 hrs while police, ambulance and tow trucks attended to an accident I could see up the hill a few miles ahead. And, probably 3 miles of traffic from the other way, stopped and also visible. I found it later it was this clown, running from the police, even after he cracked it up. Aargh!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Water They Doing? Ontario driver takes selfie as car sinks into Rideau River
> 
> 
> Ontario driver gets that sinking feeling, still manages to snap a photo before rescue from frigid waters
> ...


That's totally badass. I think I want to marry that girl.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

bolero said:


> That's totally badass. I think I want to marry that girl.


I bet any money she's 3 payments behind and about to face a judgement for the full balance, you really want to take that on? Or, maybe she has a rich (ish, it's a little mini compact) daddy. 🤨


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that being totally unfazed and standing on the car as it goes down was kinda cool...lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It'd be interesting to see the perspective of her pic.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> It'd be interesting to see the perspective of her pic.


And I bet she gets a ton of "likes" on whatever social media page(s) she posts it to.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I live about 120' from four lanes of highway 21, in town, so the speed limit is 50 kph. The number of speeding, phone yakking, signal avoiding, light running, lane crossing morons I see daily would astound. Sometimes they wheel off the highway onto my side street and simply stop to use their phone, obstructing traffic and/or driveways. "Hey Fucknuts, pull over!"


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Brown dude in his Uber in Sarnia kept taking his hands off the wheel and resting them in his lap. I asked him what he was doing? He said he has self driving cars in his country so.. told him we werent in "his" country so keep your damn hands on the wheel. "You know your not allowed to do that here you dumbass".....He apologized and bought me a Tims.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Best part is….insurance is NOT going to cover that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Best part is….insurance is NOT going to cover that.


Yep. Insurance will see all the footage, and say "Sorry, not covered". I hope there are still payments left on it, and she is the one making them, not a parent.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 398406


Probably the likely outcome.


----------

